# "Coordinating" Skin w/Oberon Cover?



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a Flower Burst Blue skin which I love and am waiting on my Navy Blue Pebbled M-edge cover.  However after reading about the new M-edge's not really being "true" to their description I'm beginning to wonder what the navy will actually look like.  In the meantime I am seriously considering an Oberon but I'm not sure which design to get.  I really like the Navy in the wave one, but like the World Tree pattern which only comes in the dark green.  Do you think the World Tree would look ok w/the blue flower burst?  Blues and greens are my favorite colors so I guess I could go w/either, so which is more important, the design of the cover or the color of the leather?
Thanks for any thoughts!
Ruby


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Something to remember, most of the Oberon colors are much deeper and richer than the pics on the website show.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

From my n=2, the Oberon covers are black on the inside so probably just about anything will coordinate, whether you tie it to the cover or not. I am amazed at how much better my Symphonic skin looks inside the Hokusai wave cover.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I emailed Oberon just this week with some questions. I'll share with you that they wrote me back saying their plans were to release new Kindle covers after the first of the year. I think I'll be waiting to see what they offer with the new releases.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> From my n=2, the Oberon covers are black on the inside so probably just about anything will coordinate, whether you tie it to the cover or not. I am amazed at how much better my Symphonic skin looks inside the Hokusai wave cover.


It does look better in the Oberon cover!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ruby said:


> I have a Flower Burst Blue skin which I love and am waiting on my Navy Blue Pebbled M-edge cover. However after reading about the new M-edge's not really being "true" to their description I'm beginning to wonder what the navy will actually look like. In the meantime I am seriously considering an Oberon but I'm not sure which design to get. I really like the Navy in the wave one, but like the World Tree pattern which only comes in the dark green. Do you think the World Tree would look ok w/the blue flower burst? Blues and greens are my favorite colors so I guess I could go w/either, so which is more important, the design of the cover or the color of the leather?
> Thanks for any thoughts!
> Ruby


*Anything you pick will be fine since the inside of the Oberons are black with only the spine of the cover color showing. When the cover is closed, you only see the top and bottom of the Kindle which are white and just a glimpse of the skin on the right hand side.*


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

farmwife99 said:


> their plans were to release new Kindle covers after the first of the year. I think I'll be waiting to see what they offer with the new releases.


Hyperventilating. I LOVE their designs.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have the green World Tree cover from Oberon and the Pixies skin from DecalGirl. They look incredible together! I will take pictures and try to figure out how to post them tomorrow. Now I just have to decide if I can wait until after the first of the year to get another Oberon cover...lol!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have no desire to skin Sundog.  I keep thinking all the pattern on a Kindle would be distracting to the eye as you're reading?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't even notice mine now.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I have no desire to skin Sundog. I keep thinking all the pattern on a Kindle would be distracting to the eye as you're reading?


I wasn't interested in skins, either, til I started hanging around with this bunch! LOL. But really, the skin just blends into the background. I don't even notice it when I am reading.

L


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thank you Everyone for your thoughts on choosing an Oberon.  I was so caught up in the designs and colors that I forgot that the interior was black, which does go well with everything.  Farmwife, thanks for the tip on the new designs coming in 09, maybe I'll hold off too, but after seeing so many beautiful creations it will be very hard!
Ruby


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I have no desire to skin Sundog. I keep thinking all the pattern on a Kindle would be distracting to the eye as you're reading?


*I didn't find it distracting at all nor did I have to get "used" to it...felt natural from the start. Besides fancying up Jinx, I noticed that he wasn't as "pristine" as he was when he was born, not that he doesn't spend a lot of time bundled up but I figured that he would stay cleaner *


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I have no desire to skin Sundog. I keep thinking all the pattern on a Kindle would be distracting to the eye as you're reading?


I have Aloha Red - probably one of the brightest and busiest of the skins and I don't notice it at all anymore. I've gotten so used to it that when I was showing it off the other day and was asked "I thought it was white?" I had to think about the fact that I'd skinned Tia. When I do notice, I'm so happy with the cheerful color and design. Although this part of the board has me wanting some of the new skins. 
I've told myself that Tia can only have a new skin after at least 3 months in this one, but I'm not sure if I can hold myself to this resolution. And I've only had her for a week!

Katiekat


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

I held off on a skin for a long time but went for it. I thought it would be distracting but it isn't at all. I  bought the Crest design and it makes the Kindle look so rich and fancy-LOL. I'm pairing it with a tree of life Oberon cover.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I was another one who didn't see what all the fuss was about a skin....until I saw the Zen Revisited skin.  Then I thought it would go nicely (in theme) with the Oberon Hokusai Wave cover.  I love all things Japanese, the interior of the the Oberon cover is black, and everything goes with black, right?  

To be honest, I don't notice the skin once I'm reading.  It's simply fun to look at when I'm not reading but have my cover open.  

I guess I just like "gazing" at my Kindle.  lol  (Does that make me weird?)  lol


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I too have the Zen Revisited with my red M-edge cover and it is lovely. It took me sometime to purchase a skin but I don't find it distracting and like the way it keeps Leisel clean. I was constantly wiping the keyboard, sides and top.


----------

